# tutorials on youtube?



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

hey gang , i have head there are tutorials by eric stevens on youtube. is this true? can anyone share a link?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not from Eric, but Matt has quite a few under the name Back Yard Installers (or something like that).


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i saw those, theywere good. but i want to get more into the tuning aspect. trying to get some hornlove for christmas but i want to understandi how the tuning approach is different


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/168317-system-tuning.html 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

More good threads for reference: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/125896-best-eq-some-id-hlcds.html 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/111819-de500-mini-bodies-=-awesome.html 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/105354-eric-stevens-horn-tune.html 

Kelvin


----------



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

How about install tips or guides?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

